# JD 5075E reviews...



## mossyoakpro (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm having a some issues with my Kubota...so much so that I'm probably going to swap to a JD unless the dealer can get it fixed this time(which I doubt)

Anyway, does anyone have any history to share about the 5075E JD....that is the most comparable to my Kubota to handle my equipment.

Thanks!!


----------



## fishingtiger (Jan 6, 2020)

PM Jim Boyd. He has a relatively new JD 5055E. He may be able to give you some insights.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 7, 2020)

mossyoakpro said:


> I'm having a some issues with my Kubota...so much so that I'm probably going to swap to a JD unless the dealer can get it fixed this time(which I doubt)
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have any history to share about the 5075E JD....that is the most comparable to my Kubota to handle my equipment.
> 
> Thanks!!


What’s wrong with the Kubota ?


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 7, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> What’s wrong with the Kubota ?



The fuel lines keep coming off...I have fixed it myself a couple of dozen times.  Dealer has fixed it twice.  The machine has less than 500 hours on it and I can't use it.  I'm fed up with it.  The dealer has had it now for almost 2 weeks....if they can't fix it this time, it's gone...


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 7, 2020)

If you go green stay away from Agg-Pro.


----------



## jdtractor1622 (Jan 8, 2020)

They have been a really good tractor for us.  are you looking for a cab or o/s?


----------



## R and D (Jan 10, 2020)

I have a 5065 w cab, loader,rootrake….been happy so far, about 700 hrs on  it


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 11, 2020)

mossyoakpro said:


> The fuel lines keep coming off...I have fixed it myself a couple of dozen times.  Dealer has fixed it twice.  The machine has less than 500 hours on it and I can't use it.  I'm fed up with it.  The dealer has had it now for almost 2 weeks....if they can't fix it this time, it's gone...


Man that sure sucks!  It sounds like a relatively easy fix, is this a common problem with that tractor?  Kubota, is usually a pretty dependable tractor?  Nothing wrong with John Deere though!  If I were buying a new tractor today, it would be either Orange, or Green.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 11, 2020)

lonewolf247 said:


> Man that sure sucks!  It sounds like a relatively easy fix, is this a common problem with that tractor?  Kubota, is usually a pretty dependable tractor?  Nothing wrong with John Deere though!  If I were buying a new tractor today, it would be either Orange, or Green.



Apparently it is a common issue....I googled it and it has quite a few things on there about it.  My buddy has the same tractor with the same issues.  Not as often as mine but his does the same thing....I spoke with the dealership since it's going on 3 weeks now that they have had it, fortunately they were running it and it happened to them too, they are trying to find some kind of different clamp to use to remedy the problem.  I want to keep the machine since it is pre DEF but if it won't stay going then why have it??  My wife is fed up because I raise sand about it, so she already said that if happens again she's gonna trade it if I don't!!  LOL


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 11, 2020)

R and D said:


> I have a 5065 w cab, loader,rootrake….been happy so far, about 700 hrs on  it



DEF machine??


----------



## buckmanmike (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a 5065e. Its a bare bones tractor. Love it.


----------



## R and D (Jan 14, 2020)

Mine regens....but no def


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 14, 2020)

What model kubota? No kidding but had to fix a fuel line on a jd 5075 last year on a buddies tractor. It was routed the wrong way looked like to me. Don't know if they all are like that but it sure wasn't routed in the right place looked like to me.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 14, 2020)

I have a JD 5065e.
It's a beast.
But......
I don't like the way the hydro lines for the loader are mounted under the side of the tractor. Vulnerable to disconnect while working in brush and such.
Are, while a minor issue, I hate the 4wd switch.
It's under the pumpkin and is so vulnerable as to be useless because the wires to it are never attached.
My issues?
Starter replaced under warranty/recall.
Rear pumpkin bottom access cover fell apart(may have been an unreported damage).
Even with the above I see it as a good machine that works hard. 
You just need to be able to trouble shoot and fix its minor issues.
If you can't do that you will go crazy calling a mechanic.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 14, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> What model kubota? No kidding but had to fix a fuel line on a jd 5075 last year on a buddies tractor. It was routed the wrong way looked like to me. Don't know if they all are like that but it sure wasn't routed in the right place looked like to me.



7040 Kubota...the dealer called today and supposedly has it repaired.  That remains to be seen.  My wife has gotten involved now and I don't know if that's good or bad   She said if it's not fixed that she will trade it if I don't!!  LOL  Could be an excuse for a new machine!!  Just don't tell her.

Thanks for all the info folks!!  I'll keep you posted on the latest repair.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 15, 2020)

mossyoakpro said:


> 7040 Kubota...the dealer called today and supposedly has it repaired.  That remains to be seen.  My wife has gotten involved now and I don't know if that's good or bad   She said if it's not fixed that she will trade it if I don't!!  LOL  Could be an excuse for a new machine!!  Just don't tell her.
> 
> Thanks for all the info folks!!  I'll keep you posted on the latest repair.


If you decide to sell please let me know!


----------



## benellisbe (Mar 7, 2020)

I have a 2018 NH Workmaster 70. I replaced a JD 5055e. My JD was pre emissions junk they have now. The NH was the best deal per pto HP i could fine. Ive only had 1 issue with a stupid safety circuit failure. I will tell you that my JD was 25% less rated HP than the NH, but it was a lot more tractor. When the time comes, im going back to JD.


----------



## benellisbe (Jun 1, 2020)

Just wanted to bump this, i am now looking at trading my NH back to JD or a Kubota M4.  Since March, i've had 3 separate issues where my NH would not start.  Once running, I have no complaints, but a tractor you have to cross your fingers and hope it starts each time is not something I am going to continue dealing with. My father has a 17 NH with the same issues.  

No tractor is perfect and used enough they will all have issues. the issues on my 5055 where far less than the NH.  at least on my JD i could usually troubleshoot and fix easily.  the NH has required an onsite tech 2 of the 3 times due to a safety circuit failure. if i keep it, i'm going to pony up for the full NH service manual to test the circuits myself instead of pay $250+ each time it needs a repair.


----------



## kc65 (Jun 1, 2020)

Stay away from the E series on JD....


----------



## benellisbe (Jun 2, 2020)

kc65 said:


> Stay away from the E series on JD....



What has been your experience with the E series?  I am currently looking at a 5075M, but the E series is not far off the specs i'm looking at either (other than weight).


----------



## kc65 (Jun 2, 2020)

Lower center of gravity is the main reason I will switch to the m-series plus better hydro's and transmisssion and if you are going to be in the cab for long periods the m-series is far more comfortable...Bought a brand new 2015 5075e and have had constant issues with all the wiring underneath getting snagged, 4wd not engaging starter issues, fuel solenoid problems....Once that warranty expires fighting those same issues gets real expensive...Not to mention there are alot of good implement deals that can be found and the e-series just can't handle them...


----------



## benellisbe (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks Kc.  I appreciate the comments.  I was looking at the M series regardless as I pull a large round baler.  My NH works okay, but I would prefer a stronger tranny and the weight on the M series seems to be a lot more along the lines of how tractors used to be made.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Feb 15, 2022)

Bumping with an update!!  The fuel lines held up with the last dealer fix until this past weekend while trying to contain a fire!!  Imagine running through a fire with Diesel fuel spraying everywhere??  Sounds like a lot of fun huh??  Anyway the JD green appears to be in my future...I'm not opposed to a new Kubota if someone can confirm that they have done something better with the garbage fuel lines like are in mine now?

If someone has a 7060 Kubota please look right in front of the key switch behind the firewall and tell me what you see....the dealer does not have one for me to look at unfortunately or I would check it out myself.


----------



## benellisbe (Feb 24, 2022)

I ended up going with a 5075E and have had no issues (250 hours so far).  I wanted the 5075M, but couldn't get one before we started bailing hay again. I have been very happy with mine.  I also have an older 5103 that i use quite a bit as well.  The cab sure is nice in winter and summer when working hay fields, etc.  My dad has a M7040 Kuboto with over 1500 hours without any issue (2017 model?).  I looked at Kubota before I went with JD, but the price on the Kubota didn't make sense with the 1 small dealer in my area to service it.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Feb 27, 2022)

benellisbe said:


> I ended up going with a 5075E and have had no issues (250 hours so far).  I wanted the 5075M, but couldn't get one before we started bailing hay again. I have been very happy with mine.  I also have an older 5103 that i use quite a bit as well.  The cab sure is nice in winter and summer when working hay fields, etc.  My dad has a M7040 Kuboto with over 1500 hours without any issue (2017 model?).  I looked at Kubota before I went with JD, but the price on the Kubota didn't make sense with the 1 small dealer in my area to service it.



Thanks!!  Apparently nobody wants to sell me a new tractor!  John Deere guy was supposed to call me...nope, Kubota guy was supposed to call me...nope.

These folks are gonna be in trouble soon when the money gets tight and all you have to rely on is the good customer service provided in the past.


----------

